# 18+ Con



## shy (Jun 15, 2007)

Are there any 18+ furry conventions?

Do you think there should be? 

I do. I remember when you could wear all colors of fetish gear at cons and public partying was rampant. Now we have to "keep it safe for the kids". 


There should be an 18+ over furry con. Sort of like Fetish Con. With more emphasis on furry lifestyling and adult topics both sexual and non. That would be neat. I'd go to that.


----------



## themocaw (Jun 15, 2007)

I agree so that people who go to normal cons can take their kids and not have to worry about encountering guys in black leather wearing g-strings, collars, and horsey tails in the hallways.


----------



## net-cat (Jun 15, 2007)

I believe Eurofurence is 18+, isn't it?

I don't see why there shouldn't be. If someone can run a successful 18+ con, more power to them.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 15, 2007)

I imagine there are some. FA:U has some 21+ only get-togethers, but that's only because of alcohol being served. The big issue for a con doing that is the hotel. Most hotels aren't all that kosher with that.


----------



## slipstreme (Jun 15, 2007)

I think there should be one, but that it shouldn't be expressed as a strictly furry con. Careful advertising would be a must because of the possible rift created in the furry community over overtly yiffy furs verses furs that would rather not. IE: it might cause more drama than it is worth.

However as far as any BDSM activities are concerned, being a con and being responsible for the safety of Congoers, measures should be taken (Or waivers signed to keep the con from ending up sued) to ensure con sponsored events are safe sane and consensual. Fetish events run the risk of encountering a lot of flak and problems when it comes to unsatisfied, unlucky or stupid customers.


----------



## Aden (Jun 15, 2007)

I rather like my general-audience cons. I can go places without seeing stuff I don't want to see when I don't want to see it. It's wonderful. There's always a time and a place, but that time is not all the time.


----------



## MacroKaiju (Jun 16, 2007)

There ought to be; it would go well if you plan it right methinks. But personally I'd probably stay away from it, last thing I want to think about or see is a guy/woman wearing bondage gear ment for someone better looking or erm.. smaller. yeesh >.=.< ya know what I mean right? Then there's the world outside the con, if it's anything like AC in planning I'm guessing there'd be about oh, 20-30 people in the hotel lobby and more wanderign about outside, infront of those cameras.

But now that I think of it, I doubt an 18+ convention would be like that.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jun 17, 2007)

I wouldn't go to one, but then again I'm not the target audience.

If I were organizing one, I'd make it more of a fetish con and not an 18+ furry con.


----------



## parrothead529 (Jun 28, 2007)

I'd love one =D .  I say we make one


----------



## Cavy (Jun 30, 2007)

While I prefer that cons be over 18 but there are younger people who is involved in the furry lifestyle as well. Most cons are general audience. right?


----------



## Dragsooth (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't want tht to happen I'm not old enough for most things at this furry fandom don't take the con away as soon as I get mancipated I'm getting outa my hellhole >.<


----------



## Calypte (Jul 4, 2007)

While I do believe this is a good idea, I can see a problem with obtaining facilities for such an event.

The reason that hotels wouldn't be too keen on the idea is because not JUST furries stay at the hotel during the convention. There are plenty of mundanes that stay in the hotels conventions are held, they probably account for a much greater number of people than the convention goers themselves.

Mundanes running across people in fetish gear in the main areas of the hotel would spell a gigantic PR headache for the hotel staff. If such an event were to take place, it'd probably have to be at a facility that could be rented in whole and could be use for private-only events with controlled access. Unfortunately, places like that seem to be far and few in between, and those that do exist probably would either reject the idea outright, or would cost far too much than the con could ever hope to justify the cost of.


----------



## Sylvine (Jul 4, 2007)

net-cat said:
			
		

> I believe Eurofurence is 18+, isn't it?



It is. However, not because of intended content, but to prevent stories like "A bunch of kids got drunk, ended up in beds of total strangers and got knocked up / infected with some nasty stuff ... and made formal complaints about it." As far as I know, something similar happend, which led to the 18+ rule. 

~Sylv


----------



## Alchera (Jul 7, 2007)

I see it now. Do this, and MTV will be all over it.


----------



## Baderach (Jul 9, 2007)

Perhaps as a combined camping trip somewhere, or somesuch, I can see it.

Not at a hotel.

Though I would kill for the idea of a local con 18+ NOT for the fetishy aspect of it, since I've no interest in that, but just because I wouldn't want to end up babysitting someone else's kids/babies at a con.


----------



## Wombat (Jul 16, 2007)

I don't really see why that's neccesarily, to be honest. 

I mean, if there is anything taking place that kids can't be involved it, take it back to the room. Or like at AC, there are a few things that kids can't go to because of nudity and subject matter, and that's why there are minor badges that are different from regular attendance badges. The amount of things that appeal to the furry community that are only for members that are 18+ are limited and I don't think worth an entire con and I believe would frankly cause too much controversy and would be hindering to the community. The media is always looking for reasons to convince everyone how we're all just a bunch of sexual deviants and freaks.


----------



## addik (Sep 18, 2007)

i say more like a private announcement to known furs....if its gonna be 18+ with an emphasis on naughty things, pitch in for a suite at the hotel and have at it. i don't want cocks hanging out randomly while i'm wandering around. boobs? always welcome. (lols, jk)


----------



## Loupgaros (Sep 18, 2007)

I appreciate 18+ in case of minors being stupid and decdiding to arouse the ire of their parents while doing so, but I also appreciate that there are pros to being general as well. I would personally prefer the cons being general, unless fetishistic in which case, you go to Fetish Con, and naughties behind closed doors with consent obtained from all parties involved. On paper. In triplicate if need be, so one offended member can't cry about it after...  Avoiding being sued is a good thing..... <.<


----------



## themocaw (Sep 18, 2007)

2 month and 2 day necromancy, interesting. 

You do make a good point, though: holding an 18+ adult con would be problematic, to say the least.  Lawsuit central, among other things, as well as already messing with a public reputation that's not exactly the most family-friendly.


----------



## TheGru (Sep 18, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> 2 month and 2 day necromancy, interesting.



That's nothing, I've seen threads raised from last year!


----------



## sateva9822 (Sep 20, 2007)

I say we all make one in Toronto Canadia!!!


----------



## Kobaruto (Sep 20, 2007)

sateva9822 said:
			
		

> I say we all make one in Toronto Canadia!!!



Sounds good to me! I'm within somewhat-driving distance!


----------



## sateva9822 (Sep 20, 2007)

Kobaruto said:
			
		

> sateva9822 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go Ontario furrs!
Im in Sarnia/ Oshawa/ Peterborough


----------

